# 386 yield info



## pokermandown (Feb 15, 2018)

I have been looking and looking but can't seem to find the needed needle in this awesome haystack. 

What is the yield on a intel 386 processor? I see lots of references to yield and 386, but every time I get a number, I then go look at the pentium pro yield and see 1.0g/processor. That means I can't trust the numbers. Would someone please be kind enough to give me their expected results or point me to the correct info on the site? Thank you!!


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think it was between 4 & 5 grams / lb last time I did them. For standard pinned package. But honestly I wasn't doing a good job at that point and I don't trust my numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 15, 2018)

7 to 15 dollars each on ebay. You can't get that much gold out of one. Seems the answer is quite clear there.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 15, 2018)

As snoman's post points out, one of the problems with yield data is that there are many variables, including the experience of the refiner and the processes they use. Then consider that not all 386s are created equal. It depends on where the processor was manufactured, when, what speed it was, was there a full moon? Many of those who process enough material to establish a good average tend to keep the information to themselves as it gives them a competitive advantage when buying.

I hope others can give you better answers. I'm just letting you know why you may not get many or why you can't find much existing information.

As silversaddle said, you can often sell things for more than you can get out of them in gold.

Dave


----------



## pokermandown (Feb 17, 2018)

I am trying to figure out if I should buy 750 cpus for $4800 inclusive. Thoughts?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 17, 2018)

sounds much too high to me.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 17, 2018)

It's too high pokerman 

Jon


----------



## shmandi (Feb 18, 2018)

There are (at least) 2 types of 386 CPUs, ceramic and epoxy.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 18, 2018)

shmandi said:


> There are (at least) 2 types of 386 CPUs, ceramic and epoxy.


That is correct, if it is the ceramic type the price is high and if it is plastic CPU:s then there is even less gold.

Some 386 in good condition can sell for more than $6.4 each but with 750 CPU:s it would take several years to sell them to collectors, the market would be saturated for years.

The seller wants almost twice compared to what boardsort offers for ceramic 386. Just walk away.

Göran


----------

